# Easy way to test for A2 milk?



## TNHUD (Jan 8, 2010)

I have just joined, and am surprised that I can't find any mention about the big news over A2 vs A1 beta casein in cow milk.  I only read about it in ACRES USA about 5 weeks ago and knew instantly that it explains a whole lot.   I'm a massage therapist with celiac disease, and we know numerous people in our area who are on the cutting edge of alternative health care, yet every one I have mentioned this topic to has been as astonished as I was.  The original ACRES article can be found online, and you can find more discussion by searching for  book reviews on "The Devil in the Milk" and A2, A1, and beta-casein.  I'd like to just start with that.  You'd better go read up if it's news to you.  If you know about it already, proceed:  
I had a Jersey cow years ago and milk goats later.  People with milk goats always hear stories about people who can't drink cow milk.  We always assumed it was allergy or lactose intolerance, but apparently it's the abnormal  protein that some cows make, especially Holsteins.  Not all Holsteins, 75% of them.  About 60% of Jerseys, 15% or less of Guernseys.   The company that can test your cattle for you are not yet operating in the US, though they have been promising to try it again.  In the meanwhile, all the milk from all the dairies is mixed by processors, and the dairies are all too poor to break free and offer certified A2 milk.  This is new news in the US, old news in NZ, but it's going to be BIG news here, at least in the alternative health community.  At first I wanted to rush out and buy a Guernsey cow to save myself and my friends.  Now I want to save everyone, including the dairies.  The first step is for the little people to make A2 milk available to those who need it.  (It's not doing you or the dairies any good to have people like my chiropractor talking about what great results his patients have when they quit all dairy products.)  The huge stumbling block is figuring out whether your cow is producing A2 milk.  I think I have figured out a way for you all to test your cows to your own satisfaction, and it will cost you nothing.  More later, this is too long already.  Comments please.  Donna


----------



## crzychicken (Jan 11, 2010)

I have Irish Dexters I would love to have them tested. I have been reading about A1 A2 milk and a 1 person had their Deter herd test with a mix results


----------



## clarkai (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow. That is extremely interesting news to me. I've only have goats right now, but while they are all pregnant and not milking, we've been buying cow milk.

 I'm glad some one was able to do the research, now I just need to find a source that lists the various breeds with out it, and those that have it in what percentage. Where did you find the percentages? Is that in the original article?


----------



## TNHUD (Feb 5, 2010)

If one has a cow and wants to test her milk, or has access to one or is thinking about buying one, the milk could be tested by having someone who's "allergic" to milk drink some and see if they get their usual reaction.  Or you could get a vial of it and take it to someone who does "AK" or muscle testing.  Some towns have health food stores where the employees are used to having customers ask them to do this for them.  They usually don't have any training in it, but at least they have some experience.  There are people who do a lot of this kind of testing, but I'm not too sure how to track them down.  But the best way to test the milk would be to take it to someone with an "Electrodermal screening" machine.  There are a number of brands out there, including the BioMeridian and QXCI.  Here is an article by someone who is familiar with them:  
http://ming.tv/flemming2.php/__show_article/_a000010-000086.htm
You should be able to find a machine by looking for homeopathy in your local phone book or better, by looking at online directories.  Some health food stores, DC's and ND's have them.  
If you have only 1-10 cows to test, you can probably get them done free, because the people who own these machines are so fascinated by the idea that there can be cows milk that tests fine for a person the machine just told them is " allergic" to cows milk.  If you can give them the vials and ask them to test them on someone they are testing already, I think they will do it.  Be sure you let them keep a vial of non-allergenic milk so they can keep playing with it.  For a dairy with say 20-100 cows to test, the operator should be able to tell the difference between A2A2, A1A2, and the dreaded A1A1 milk.  And of course you should pay them whatever they generally charge per hour, about $100 per hour here.  They of course know nothing about this, you will have to educate them re what you want them to do with the samples.  A local practitioner thought it would run about $2.50 per vial to do the tests.  For more discussion:  www.A2milknow.blogspot.com     Donna


----------



## freemotion (Feb 5, 2010)

Fascinating!  As a teen I could drink raw milk from our cow and goats, but became increasingly "allergic" to store-bought milk.  I wonder if this was the real issue.  Hmmmm.... (runs off to do research...)


----------



## canesisters (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been in contact with the folks at http://www.mistymorningfarmva.com - they are running a small farm in Va with nothing but A2 cows.
This whole idea is FACINATING!!!


----------

